# Surf Fishing Near Boston Area



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

I'm planning to visit relatives in Lowell, MA this holiday weekend and would like to do some surf fishing in the NE for the first time. Gonna bringing my wader and 9ft surf rod  

I usually fish the lower Chesapeake Bay for stripers during the fall and would appreciate any advice, tips, recommendations or suggestions. What can I expect to catch this time of year? What types of lures should I bring?

Maybe I'll be able to post a 50lbs for you all to see next week. Thank you in advance.

GF


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Gone Fishing!

Standard ammunition for this time of year would be popping and swimming plugs for stripers and metal for bluefish. I think you'll find that access is the biggest problem in the New England area (lots of private beaches.) Get out the Yellow Pages as soon as you arrive and call a couple of area Bait & Tackles (Don't let them know you're only in for the weekend!) If you like tossing bait, live eels are hard to beat. Fresh finger mulet on fireball rigs will get the interest of any blues in the area. Sandworms (a larger relative of bloodies) are good for just about anything. Good luck, take lots of pics and file a report when you return!


----------



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

Gone fishing,
I've heard that there are stripers in gloucester. I was up there this weekend, but didn't bring my rods. I also hear that there are some decent spots in Halibut state park, which is near rockport. Gloucester is pretty close, just up 95. should take about 45 minutes from Boston. let me know how the fishing goes, I'm planning to head up and fish that area in the next couple weeks. 

-addicted


----------

